# Clearspan Plunge



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Well after a harsh winter (which I don't think is over quite yet) and having problems getting our last load of salt in due to shortages... I took the plunge and ordered a Clearspan building today. I was quoted on one in the fall, but decided to hold off since we have always just covered it with a tarp and never had a problem. This year with the winds it was near impossible to keep it covered, and had several problems with the salt getting wet and chunking up on us. I also ordered one to go in between two storage containers as well (idea thanks to Mr. Bertog) that we will also use for bulk storage.The larger one I ordered is 20'x24'x12' with the skylight and end panel frame with a vent, 4' truss spacing for heavier snow/wind loads, and with 12"clear plastic strips for the front (like they have in commercial freezers) that hang down 10' to keep the elements out. I will have this on top of mafia blocks stacked 4 High. The in between container building will be low profile since I have the height of the containers already and 20'x12'. Between the two buildings I think I should be able to stock 200tons at a time (someone correct me if I'm wrong please), and still have the containers to store bagged material in. It will be about 2-3 weeks before I receive it, since one is in stock and the other must be manufactured. I'll keep posted, hopefully it comes in sooner than later so we can get it set up before our spring season kicks in. Thumbs Up


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Halite storage*

If you are using the 2' by 2' cast blocks you will have room for
3840 cubic feet filled to out the door.

3840 times 90 pounds per cubic foot =345,600 pounds 
345,600 divided by 2000 pounds equals 172.8 tons

The problem is side loading and pressure per 
square foot against the block walls.

It will be much less tonnage than that unfortunately,
as you would have salt falling out of the front of the 
hoop shed.

The use of a very small stacking conveyor will 
allow you to fill it adequately with a peak 
in the center which is what you want to have
to reduce the loading per square foot on the
side and end walls.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

I put one up about 7 years ago. Money well spent. Only mistake was that i went only two high on the blocks. Make sure you get corner units so that you can off set the blocks on the sides. have fun. get a good hammer drill.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Subscribing. Please post final install pics. Any interest in mentioning a price? I drool over the catalog.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

rblake;1246092 said:


> I put one up about 7 years ago. Money well spent. Only mistake was that i went only two high on the blocks. Make sure you get corner units so that you can off set the blocks on the sides. have fun. get a good hammer drill.


Yeah, I am three block high now, and don't have staggered seams. I am getting more blocks, including corners and halves so I can stagger my seams to give me more strength. how long did it take you to put up your building? My salesman said about 30 man hrs, but I figure he sits behind a computer all day.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

dieseld;1246135 said:


> Subscribing. Please post final install pics. Any interest in mentioning a price? I drool over the catalog.


I will post pics as soon as I take delivery, Like I posted, they told me about 2-3 weeks which typically will take more since the larger unit has to be made. It cost me about $5k for both shipped to my door via Conway. I was able to save on shipping, and also got the container unit on clearance. I saved myself about $600 by ordering both. The gentleman threw in alot of free stuff too, and showed genuine interest in us becoming a distributor for our area. We'll see once I get it delivered.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

> The use of a very small stacking conveyor will
> allow you to fill it adequately with a peak
> in the center which is what you want to have
> to reduce the loading per square foot on the
> side and end walls.


No conveyor here, I will be using a loader to stack. I have no problems stacking now well over three high, so I don't foresee a problem going four high I also never had a problem wit the mafia blocks holding the weight. My only possible concern would be between the containers. I will most likely paint the sides of the container with a por 15 type paint to keep corrosion down.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

> 3840 times 90 pounds per cubic foot =345,600 pounds
> 345,600 divided by 2000 pounds equals 172.8 tons


I didn't figure it out quite like you did. But figuring BOTH buildings, I believe I am in the ballpark. What you figured is the 20x24, I will also have the 12x20 at the same 8' height. I based it off cu yds which worked out to be 213 in whole numbers, and subtracted the 13yds to compensate for the pitch of the mounds at the entrance. I wasn't sure if there was an accurate calculation for that or not, so I went with the 200 tons approx.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt*



paponte;1246187 said:


> I didn't figure it out quite like you did. But figuring BOTH buildings, I believe I am in the ballpark. What you figured is the 20x24, I will also have the 12x20 at the same 8' height. I based it off cu yds which worked out to be 213 in whole numbers, and subtracted the 13yds to compensate for the pitch of the mounds at the entrance. I wasn't sure if there was an accurate calculation for that or not, so I went with the 200 tons approx.


The only accurate calculation is the measurement 
for a triangular stockpile.

The problem is the use of a loader as the ground pressure 
is much greater which transmits the ENTIRE wieght over a 
very small area being the contact area of the tires within 
which the wieght of the loader AND the payload creates 
down pressure which radiates to the walls.

Small material throwers are available which will eliminate 
the need to use a loader to stack and reduce any liability or 
accident potential..

You can use a simple grain auger to feed the thrower and
its done.

If you like I can have a distributor in buffalo contact you 
for same.

Not to be killjoy but OSHA frowns on rubber tired loaders 
climbing stockpiles with a hefty fine. I have seen enough 
people killed by stockpiles.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We built another Clear Span last fall, we love it 4 blocks high 30'x60'x16' on top of 4 mafia blocks. 

We did end panel, did it in white with clear strip in top. Been great, interested in the clear strips like are in a freezer on the front???


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

> interested in the clear strips like are in a freezer on the front???


Exactly like that, here's a link http://www.teksupply.com/farm/supplies/ProductDisplay?mfPartNumber=XR3705
I'm not going all the way down though, probably 8'-10'.

I'm just curious if they are going to work as I would like, or if they are just going to be a PITA and get in the way and/or just rip off. I also made a mistake on the building height, it's actually 16' also, but I believe the actual structure itself is 12' and they get the 16' height based on 4' pony walls. Only reason I say this is because my end panel kit is 12' on the order, I'm going to call on Monday just to make sure. The 16' kit would be if your not using the pony wall and it would go to the ground.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We put one up in the fall. BEST THING WE EVER DID.

Saves man hours, the guys backs and tons of frustration. we have 3 high block walls on 3 sides and a poured wall on another, our corners are braced with 1/2 angle iron and lag/mollied to keep our corners tight. We took more than 30 man hours, more like 60. The end frame we added plywood across 4ft high and cut the radius to match the last bow section to try and keep the salt being pushed up from sitting on the framework. The vent works, and do put it in RIGHT AWAY. We waited on ours for a few days, bad idea. we had some good wind and the back panel seperated from the bow sections. Also be careful with deliveries, we had a trucker hit the bow section at the mouth of the bin. Also an idea for you. We installed a motion sensor light on the bin. twin bulb unit. One lights inside the bin, the lights the pad out in front, so theres more than just the machine lights to help with loading.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up on the vent, and for install time! I kind of felt it was going to be a long process. I have to re set the blocks we have now and put up another wall as well since it is up against a poured wall now. I also like the idea for the corner supports. That is one of my concerns since the back wall gets pushed back sometimes when you get towards the end of the pile. I will be putting up a light on a post by the pile. I am just concerned with position cause it can be a real PITA at night backing up when you have a light blazing right in your mirror that you can't turn off.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

since we put ours up in dec we had 50 mph winds and it held up fine. But we only put up 2 high mafia blocks and itis 24'x26'12' and we think it holds 90 tons


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Call in a favor from a tree guy, or rent a man lift. We tried with ladders and even borrowed a man lift cage to put on the forks of the loader. Our loader has an extra high pivot point option and loads triaxle heaping really high, but it wasn't high enough. We haven't had any issues with the light causing blind spots while backing up, but I could see how it might if the angle weren't just right.......


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks again for the heads up. I did plan on getting a man lift, I've got a buddy that owns a lift company. I was figuring I wasn't getting up that high with the loader. Rather be safe than sorry.


----------

